# Antique Motorcycle Racing at Irwindale Dragstrip in SoCal June 28



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2018)

If you're in the SoCal area and wanna see some antique motorcycles run 1/8 passes down the track, you can't miss this. Local bicycle, motorcycle and car enthusiast "Carburetor" Carl along with a few of his buds bring out their teens-30's motorcycles & get together at Irwindale Dragstrip. Once a year they show off some of their collection and put them through the paces, running them down the 1/8 mile track. Come check them out, and feel free to bring your own vintage motorcycle to run or show. Of course cars are welcome to race subject to an inspection and $20 track fee. Only $10 for spectators. Hope to see your there. 5:00-10:00pm at 500 Speedway Drive. Exit Live Oak and head West off the 605 Fwy.






Irwindale Drag Strip

Irwindale, CA 91706

https://g.co/kgs/DxYnkc


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2018)

Here's a short video of Carl's 1912 Pierce he'll have at the show tomorrow evening. That's Cabe member @Velocipedist Co.  starting it up at one of the first Foothill Flyers rides.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2018)

@cyclingday


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2018)

Another vid from a few years back at the Mooneye's Xmas Party.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 29, 2018)

I use to enjoy taking my RD/TZ to the strip. But I don’t ever recall an antique day?


----------



## Barto (Jul 22, 2018)

Dag, this is something I would have loved to seen....any photos?    Vintage Cars, motorcycles, and of course bikes are the best!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 1, 2021)

@Barto Maybe you can make it this year! Sorry for the late notice, but Carl is putting this on again tomorrow afternoon. Come by and check it out! If anyone happens to have an early motorcycle, bring it down to show or race!
@cyclingday


----------



## Barto (Sep 2, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> @Barto Maybe you can make it this year! Sorry for the late notice, but Carl is putting this on again tomorrow afternoon. Come by and check it out! If anyone happens to have an early motorcycle, bring it down to show or race!
> @cyclingday
> 
> View attachment 1471282



Hey Mike, thx for the offer but my Jet is in the shop and my old Harley just just isn’t fast enough to make it on time 😳!
Love vintage racing and cars but none of my friends are into it (need some new friends)!


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2021)

@fordmike65 pics?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2021)

mrg said:


> @fordmike65 pics?



I forgot to post them!


----------



## mrg (Sep 11, 2021)

Taco Grande😉


----------

